# Koralia Evolution?



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Would you recommend them? Would a 1050 be enough for a 79-gallon tank, or should I go for the 1400?


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

I had two 1400s in my 75 gallon and I found them to be too strong. Switched them with 550s and on a controller they are just right IMO. They are OK powerheads for the money; other than being a little noisy when switched on by the controller, I'm pretty satisfied with them.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I currently have a 425. Should I go with the 1400 or the 1050?


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't know if I would but them again to be honest. I would recommend sicce for a powerhead, even though they are a bit more cost wise; especially if hooked up to a controller.

I've had the front cover shatter on mine 4 times now (3 times on one unit, 1 on my second), both are evo 1400's that are hooked up to my hydor smartwave wavemaker.

The custemer service from hydor has been great and they send replacement housing however it takes a while for the process to warranty to complete and the product to get shipped to your door.

Just something to consider from my experience.

>jason


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm not planning to hook them up to a controller.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

solarz said:


> I currently have a 425. Should I go with the 1400 or the 1050?


I would probably go with a single 1400 or two 1050s. Even that may be too much.


----------



## Reaper (Mar 25, 2013)

Haven't tried them myself but I heard the jebao wp40 and wp25 is getting alot of attention


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Would two 1050s be too much for a standard 75g?


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

solarz said:


> Would two 1050s be too much for a standard 75g?


In my personal opinion I think it depends on what you are keeping as to how much flow you will need.....2x 1050's in a 75g with softies will probably be too much (could be ok still depending on scape and direction of powerhead)

I think some information on what you may keep will help with the advice 

Good luck.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

As a side note I am going to try out the Jebo wp40 on my next setup in the coming months which will also be a standard 75g


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

kamal said:


> In my personal opinion I think it depends on what you are keeping as to how much flow you will need.....2x 1050's in a 75g with softies will probably be too much (could be ok still depending on scape and direction of powerhead)
> 
> I think some information on what you may keep will help with the advice
> 
> Good luck.


The tank will start off as a FOWLR, then I plan to add some xenia and gsp. If they do well, I plan to move on to SPS.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Ah a nice easy introduction to sw. I warn you though GSP and xenia spread like weeds. Keep the GSP for sure on its own rock outcrop otherwise it will take over everything. 

I think the power heads will work well in that case. See if you can pick some up used from here or aquariumpros. But beware people have complained they do run backwards if turned off and on but apparently this has been fixed with the newer ones. I never experieneced this issue (to my knowledge)


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Also my xenia hated leds (i ran 24w full spectrums) so keep that in mind depending on what your running for lights. When I added back some t5s it flourished again. Kooka said his xenia didnt do as well under led either but his looked better than mine under led.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for the tip, Kamal! I'm going to be using T5HOs for now. LEDs are still too expensive for me, heh.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

rapidled.com is the place if your a little handy with diy! Not expensive at all when you add up changing bulbs every 8 months. Although I should say its also an asthetic preference too


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

So I bought two 1050s from Mops the other day and received them yesterday. I've only put one in right now (tank is still cycling), and the water flow seems pretty strong already.

Of course, I'm used to the FW side of the hobby, so maybe it just seems strong to me by comparison.

So I guess my question is, how do I tell if I have enough vs too much flow?


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I am by no means the expert but I always checked how my corals responded to the flow to know if it was too much or not  

I am sure someone else can give you a better answer.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah, unfortunately I have nothing in there right now aside from some live rocks.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

If you get a sand storm then you have too much flow.


----------

